
Help How to Block Websites on My PC and Lose the Ability to Unblock for a Year? - ANON-EVERYWHERE
FROM SuperUser [0]<p>Finally had a situation where having a extremely technical mind and knowledge, was a bad thing.<p>So I think I know of every way this can be done, From the Host file of Windows, to the Router I have, but the problem with these ways is that they are easily disabled..<p>I have curated a big list of porn websites domains, embedded keywords in them, and I can use them to block domains with those keywords.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;superuser.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;1214162&#x2F;how-to-block-websites-on-my-pc-and-lose-the-ability-to-unblock-for-a-year
======
josho
Any tool you deploy you'll find a workaround. You will be better off
developing the discipline to stay off.

Perhaps consider seeing a psychologist for developing strategies to refocus
your energies. Or rather than spend your time finding ways to block sites you
can find ways to divert you from these distractions.

